# Turkey wing advise.



## hbockoven (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a Turkey tail, beard, and wing mounting plaque. I have the tail done and drying right now.
My question is how do I properly preserve the wings for mounting? Do I skin them down or cut the back side of the wings to remove the meat, preservative added, build back up with cotton and stitch closed?
This is my first turkey attempt and I don't want to ruin the wings.

Thanks for your time,
Harry


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You got the right idea...Either method will work depending on how the wing will be shown. :beer:


----------



## hbockoven (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! This is what I am aiming for so I guess cutting and stitching on the back side is a good way to go.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, go with the cut on the underside with that set up...stich it up and your golden and you won't disturb the secondaries!


----------



## hbockoven (Dec 13, 2009)

Great! Thank you very much for your time.
Harry


----------

